# Great chicken wire Mountain Tutorial.



## Evan

I thought this Chicken Wire mountain tutorial is awesome so I wanted to show you guy. It inspires me... I think I might make my mountain out of it.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4847557_mountain-tunnel-model-railroad-layout.html


----------



## tjcruiser

Evan,

If you like that, you should check out NIMT's (Sean's) thread on how to build a mountain out of metal window screen material ... similar concept ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6374

TJ


----------



## concretepumper

tjcruiser said:


> Evan,
> 
> If you like that, you should check out NIMT's (Sean's) thread on how to build a mountain out of metal window screen material ... similar concept ...
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6374
> 
> TJ


You beat me to it TJ!  I like NIMTs better!  :thumbsup: yea similar concept but I bet Sean's method is cheaper. I used 2 /18 LB bags of drywall patch compound @ $9.00 each and the screen material (2) is $8.00 per roll @ Wally World. I am thinking the plaster cloth and plaster are sold in smaller quantities for more $$. Not to mention the chicken wire cost that get covered with plaster cloth?? Hmmmm.. 

Last week I was in the LHS and laughed :laugh: :laugh: at the small plaster containers for sale there. I would have needed 12 or more of those little containers. I didn't even look at the price.  

Evan, If you look at my layout build links below I used Sean's Mountain and tunnel method and it works great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I got a little carried away though!   :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NIMT

I've tried the chicken wire method and found that it does not add enough definition to the mountain it's fine if your doing rolling hills. Then again as CP stated the cost of my method allows you to get some spectacular results for little $$. I would rather put my money in track and trains then the landscape! try a small sample of both and I think you'll be convinced!


----------



## flyingjohn

concretepumper said:


> You beat me to it TJ!  I like NIMTs better!  :thumbsup: yea similar concept but I bet Sean's method is cheaper. I used 2 /18 LB bags of drywall patch compound @ $9.00 each and the screen material (2) is $8.00 per roll @ Wally World. I am thinking the plaster cloth and plaster are sold in smaller quantities for more $$. Not to mention the chicken wire cost that get covered with plaster cloth?? Hmmmm..
> 
> Last week I was in the LHS and laughed :laugh: :laugh: at the small plaster containers for sale there. I would have needed 12 or more of those little containers. I didn't even look at the price.
> 
> Evan, If you look at my layout build links below I used Sean's Mountain and tunnel method and it works great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I got a little carried away though!   :laugh: :laugh:


its a good write up need more pics though


----------



## Big Ed

flyingjohn said:


> its a good write up need more pics though


 
Did you see this one too?


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6374


----------

